

What you do versus what your customers want Venn diagram - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/small-business-owner/what-you-do-versus-what-your-customers-want/

======
Millennium
Certainly you want the overlap to be large, but if you always do only what
your customers want, there's no room for innovation or vision (which, by
definition, users haven't thought to want). But that said, the
"frustration/annoyance" factors that the diagram outs outside the overlap are
also real, so there are tradeoffs to be made. The real problem is in figuring
out the proper balance.

~~~
reubenswartz
Great point, Millennium. As Henry Ford said, "If I'd asked people what they
wanted, they would have said a faster horse." If you can work through to the
next level, though, and realize they wanted efficient, affordable
transportation, your vision actually serves the customer's wants/needs better
than a horse.

Another conclusion is that if customers want something too different from what
you do, maybe you shouldn't pursue those kinds of customers.

